# MedLife Ambulance Service



## toyskater86 (Nov 20, 2012)

so i saw a bunch of LACO health agency peeps stopping medlife ambulance from picking up patients yesterday at a dialysis center. I heard they were forced to shut down operations in LACO. Can anyone confirm or has anyone heard of this?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 20, 2012)

One by one, these mafia run companies are getting the axe. Kudos to LA county for finally starting to put a stop to the endless amounts of sketchy Kidney mobiles that flood their county.


----------



## MRSA (Nov 21, 2012)

toyskater86 said:


> so i saw a bunch of LACO health agency peeps stopping medlife ambulance from picking up patients yesterday at a dialysis center. I heard they were forced to shut down operations in LACO. Can anyone confirm or has anyone heard of this?




Yep, what you saw is true.

The story is that la county has new protocols that require there own special paperworks and what not. 

Well you get three tries to submit and Medlife flunked all three tries. 

So what they SAID they did is said they called LA County to appeal. During the appeal they were supposed to cease operation and did not. The company claims to have called each LA county and asked if they could run in there county while they appealed. They said all the LA County's had no problem with it but LA county as an office was NOT okay with this. Apparentally I also heard they didn't have permissions with LA City EITHER so they're basically in a load of trouble. 

I doubt this company will survive.

So as the story goes they ceased operation completely except for some of there orange county crew. 

So yeah. With these new protocols in place I expect a lot of the ambulance companies are going to go down the drain. Sucks for us So Cal EMTS it puts hundreds of us out of work. These calls are still here and still need to be done. Some company will have to hire these EMTS to do it. 

Good luck and god speed :rofl:


----------



## looker (Nov 21, 2012)

LA County is really hard balling the process to the point that they might end up with lawsuit challenging their authority over company operating in incorporated area. Medlife director was former LA County EMS director so the person for sure knew what was going on and how to submit all of the paperwork or you would think they would know. Also Medlife is permitted by LA so not sure why they would need to ask LA for permission. LA County for long time had policy on limiting amount of ambulance that can operate in the county but amended that ruled couple of years ago. I wonder if they are just trying to use hard balling as backdoor in to limiting amount of ambulance they have running in the county.


----------



## looker (Nov 21, 2012)

MRSA said:


> Yep, what you saw is true.
> 
> 
> So yeah. With these new protocols in place I expect a lot of the ambulance companies are going to go down the drain. Sucks for us So Cal EMTS it puts hundreds of us out of work. These calls are still here and still need to be done. Some company will have to hire these EMTS to do it.
> ...



It seems very strange to me being BLS in la is a taxi. The protocol is so limited that if anything happens you either go code 3 or call for intercept. I also agree that this sucks for a lot of emt's and medics. Less competition means harder to find job and wages will not go up at all not that they would have much.


----------



## looker (Nov 21, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> One by one, these mafia run companies are getting the axe. Kudos to LA county for finally starting to put a stop to the endless amounts of sketchy Kidney mobiles that flood their county.



Who/what do you think this people will use? This people basically have 3 choices if they physically can't take bus or private vehicle . They can call an ambulance which will take them as long doc gives order. They can call gurney company if they have medi-cal(medicaid) assuming they can find one that will take them by insurance being reimbursement rate is so low. Their last option is to pay private rate of either ambulance or gurney van which most of them can't afford. Basically at the end of the day they will just use another ambulance company.


----------



## MRSA (Nov 22, 2012)

looker said:


> LA County is really hard balling the process to the point that they might end up with lawsuit challenging their authority over company operating in incorporated area. Medlife director was former LA County EMS director so the person for sure knew what was going on and how to submit all of the paperwork or you would think they would know. Also Medlife is permitted by LA so not sure why they would need to ask LA for permission. LA County for long time had policy on limiting amount of ambulance that can operate in the county but amended that ruled couple of years ago. I wonder if they are just trying to use hard balling as backdoor in to limiting amount of ambulance they have running in the county.



I'll go on record and say that the dude who did the paperwork was NOT our director.

He sat in a cruddy office in the far reaches of orange county with literally stacks upon STACKS of paperwork. He was a consultant and I heard it straight from an OC Crewmember.

And the minute that paperwork was done? He almost immediately left. I hear he runs Bowers in Long Beach.

He pulled several of the OC crew members aside to tell them he was leaving and told them they ought to do the same but never gave a specific reason why. My buddy said it was literally along the lines of "Get out of here while you still can." How terrible is that! He shoulda headed the warning; perhaps we all should've

Whether he was former LA County whatever the heck, I have no clue. I know he spent years on old school rigs, had his paperwork and really kept OC in good trim. Hell, they used to get it meaner than us by far.

Either way, it looks like Medlife is done. If Medlife ISN'T done and LA County really is being a hard *** then the other companies that come up to bat will have similar problems. We'll see. I'm not sticking around to find out.

I've got bills to pay and mouths to feed. Ain't nothin in this world for free.


----------

